# Favorite lake



## melo123 (Jan 29, 2010)

whats everyones favorite lake in ohio?


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

Ladue, it has everything I need and is quite place to fish with no wakes to contend with. I now persue solitude over large stringers. I never go on or try to avoid weekends there as well. Week days only for now.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

ERIE

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Portage, hands down. Average size bass are much bigger here. I usually avoid it on the weekends though.


----------



## Joshb (Feb 1, 2011)

knox lake or clear fork.both big bass producers.


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

Mosquito, very convenient for me and has a large quantity of bass


----------



## melo123 (Jan 29, 2010)

id say portage and wingfoot for size and mosquito for numbers. As for La Due been there once seemed like a lack of structure on the side i was on and really shallow,good size fish tho


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

FISHIN216 said:


> ERIE


x2 Not even close.


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Whichever one I happen to be on at the time!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

I like a lot of our lakes, but Clear Fork might be my favorite.


----------



## Harbor Hunter (Aug 19, 2007)

Erie,nothing else gets my attention.


----------



## mstaaf (Jun 15, 2011)

West Branch!


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

My reasoning is different than most....my home lake of CJ is in transition! CJ after it first opened and into the 80's was a Great Fishing Lake. Due to several key things like building the Marina, bad spawns, and loss of habitat, the Bass fishing declined rapidly. 
Now with the help of the ODNR, "The Friends Of CJ" who have added over 800 areas of cover, and Bass enthusiasts who restocked populations and helped restore or add habitat, record spawns, and a few years of no major winter shad kills (no shad kill last winter)...the Lake is responding with larger numbers and bigger Bass. I was able to see a lake rebound due to the hard work put in by fisherman!


----------



## castroyy (Jun 15, 2011)

Leesville Lake is my favorite lake in Ohio. I grew up fishing there although I haven't fished there in a while. Ladue would be my close second.


----------



## ChampioNMan (Mar 17, 2009)

Erie..................Hands down!


----------



## fish4osu (Feb 23, 2008)

Piedmont for me... Good smallmouth and largemouth population along with the chance of latching onto a good muskie... 10HP limit helps too with my tiny 10 ft jon... Beautiful lake.


----------



## catfishnut (Dec 23, 2010)

fakebait said:


> Ladue, it has everything I need and is quite place to fish with no wakes to contend with. I now persue solitude over large stringers. I never go on or try to avoid weekends there as well. Week days only for now.


Ladue for me too!! And for the same reason......it's simply a peaceful place to fish. Don't get there as often as I use to, but starting at the ramp area and drifting toward the dam for crappie on a breezy day is a blast.


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Id trade all the inland lakes for another Lake Erie on our southern border.
Indian is a distant 2nd for me.


----------



## surfspc (Jun 25, 2011)

Castaic Lake in southern Cali. Caught a 12 pounder there


----------



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

Hoover, it's a great bass lake. Lots of heavy bags coming out of there.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Kiser Lake has been very good to me and it offers many other options. It's about 45 minutes away for me, but I don't let that keep me from going there. I like the environment, nice parking, restroom facilities and the "no motor" restriction is nice.

Good hunting, Bowhunter57


----------



## melo123 (Jan 29, 2010)

Ive never been to clear fork before but everyones talking it up. Whats it like out there? Any smallmouth?


----------



## melo123 (Jan 29, 2010)

I have also confirmed for myself that the other side of ladue by the statepark is much better


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

without question, the Darby


----------



## melo123 (Jan 29, 2010)

anyone have any advice for ladue bassin?


----------

